# 5D Mk IV "Killer Apps"? Narrowing them down



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I know there is a good thread, started by CR, about what we'd like to see in the 5D Mk IV, filled with many reasonable wishes.

I'd like to narrow it down and ask: What one, two, or three new features would _compel _you to buy a 5D Mk IV. (Or at least crank up the GAS to high.) I'm especially interested in what current 5DIII owners have to say, as I have a 5DIII myself.


----------



## Skatol (Oct 21, 2015)

1. Linkable spot meter to any AF point
2. Linkable spot meter to any AF point
3. Linkable spot meter to any AF point.

This is the only feature that I miss from my MarkIII and sR.
I use it all the time on my 1DIV.


----------



## rs (Oct 21, 2015)

Other than the incremental updates which the 7D II and 5Ds have received (anti flicker, cam driven mirror, auto ISO controls, focus-by-wire lens retract during power off etc), some of these would encourage me to bite the bullet:

wider spread of AF points
higher FPS
linkable spot meter to any AF point


----------



## Rob Carter (Oct 21, 2015)

I’d like it to write RAW’s to both cards a hell of a lot quicker than what it does now. I would like the setting of auto-focus menus to be better thought out. I spent hours going through them and optimizing them for my style but weeks later I could not easily modify them for different situations without again spending hours relearning the variables in the menus.

There is not a feature that would compel me to purchase a mk IV. I have got used to Canon’s drip feed technology and I may skip an upgrade just like a lot of people do with Photoshop. I hear talk of just even number upgrades i.e. CS2 to CS4 to CS6 etc.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2015)

Spot metering linked to used AF point
Exposure compensation with M-mode and Auto-ISO
Resolution (+30MP), improved DR, improved high ISO performance
Wider spread of AF points
Improved tracking of fast moving objects.
-------------


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Spot metering linked to used AF point
> Resolution (+30MP), improved DR, improved high ISO performance
> Wider spread of AF points



That would do it for me. And keep the same 5D3/5DS form factor so I don't need new accessories (although I'd forgo that in favor of dual CF or CFAST slots, which may alter the grip geometry).


----------



## scyrene (Oct 21, 2015)

There aren't any, really. I want to upgrade at some point as I've hammered my 5D3, but whether it's the 5D4, 5Ds or (less likely) a 1Dx now they're much cheaper, I can't yet say. Price is the top concern, I have to say.


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll be getting a MkIV regardless, but the single killer feature for me and lots of event shooters will be the reintroduction of illuminated AF points. Just about every shoot that I do I miss a shot while I'm hunting around for the selected AF point. Sure, it just takes a couple of seconds...but by then your peak moment has passed.

1. Illuminated current AF point
2. Broader spread of AF points
3. iso boost

-pw


----------



## unfocused (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't really have a set of "must have" features and certainly don't care about "killer apps."

Keep the MP count reasonable (about 24-26), keep improving the high ISO performance, up the autofocus performance, improve weathersealing and hike the frames per second by one or two. 

In my dreams, it would also add a touchscreen, include wireless connectivity that is as easy to use as it should be in 2016, add more f8 autofocus points and spread the existing autofocus points out across the frame. I expect Canon will add a few goodies no one here can imagine.

Still there will be those who whine as soon as it is released.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 22, 2015)

Well I just only recently bought a second 5D III and a 1DX so for me to buy a 5D4 within the next year or so it would need to have, 

1: Better weather sealing then the 1DX.

2: At least 15% better lowlight then the 5DIII 

3: And maybe a different body option, for example being able to buy the 5D4 in a 1D type body so you could have the grip without loosing the weather sealing on the battery door.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 22, 2015)

I own the 5D3 and I am sure that I am not able to fully use its potential. 
So I am the limiting factor, not the camera. And when I got used to it, I was so satisfied with all its features that I couldn't think of what I need (NEED! Not: want!) more. And when I heard about the first 5D4 rumors my thought was: Okay, I surely skip this generation.

What would make me change my mind and start saving:
1. A two or three steps increase in IQ at low but preferable at high ISO. 
(Measured at normal Canon improvements)
That means to me not more MP but better S/N behavior and cleaner readout.
2. The already mentioned linkable spot meter to any AF point.
3. A much better AF, wider spread, better low light performance
(4. But expected as already done: exp. compensation at M mode)

What would turn me off:
1. MP count higher than 28 MP with no or just an incremental improvement in IQ.
I am fine with those 22 MP. Those who want much more should get a 5DS/R 
or something from SoNikon because Canon won't deliver that with the 5D4.
2. Too much video gimmiks without doing at least the same efford on the stills side.
3. Higher price (MRSP). 
I think the step from 5D2 to Mk3 was steep enough and more than just inflation.
Something similar again would absolutely turn me off.


----------



## meywd (Oct 22, 2015)

My 5D III is fairly new, so its a long time before I replace it, but maybe I will add a 5D IV......at some point, but what will really crank the GAS up, in addition to the current changes available in the 7D II and 5Ds:

1. Higher FPS
2. More AF points @ f8
3. Linkable spot meter to any AF point
4. Exposure compensation with M-mode and Auto-ISO


----------



## Terrierist (Oct 22, 2015)

Apart from the improvements already in the 5DS, I would need:

1. Improved shadow noise levels... even if only at low ISO (100-800)
2. Linkable spot meter to any AF point

With those, I WOULD bite the bullet and upgrade from my beloved 5D III.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> I own the 5D3 and I am sure that I am not able to fully use its potential.
> So I am the limiting factor, not the camera. And when I got used to it, I was so satisfied with all its features that I couldn't think of what I need (NEED! Not: want!) more. And when I heard about the first 5D4 rumors my thought was: Okay, I surely skip this generation.
> 
> What would make me change my mind and start saving:
> ...



Agree!

I'd also like to see the annoyance of 200th sec sync speed bumped up to the metering/lighting standard of 250th.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2015)

.
In my slow migration to the Fuji system, I've decided I'm also going to be able to keep my 5D3 and lenses. They're excellent for what they do.

But I know Canon well enough to be certain they will offer nothing in a new body that will make me give them thousands of dollars.

Oh, and I also have no idea what "killer apps" means. I thought apps were something on smart phones.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2015)

If the camera actually accepted apps?

That might be a very useful feature, probably number 1, if I could install apps written by third parties.


----------



## msatter (Oct 24, 2015)

With Magic Lantern you can. Its is like JailBreaking/Rooting it. You can use functions Canon don't want share with you yet......


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been a lurker for about a year, finally decided to make an account. I bought my 5D Mark III last year. I really don't have any significant complaints about the camera, nor do I plan to upgrade immediately even if the 5D Mark IV has all the bells and whistles we've been hoping for. That said, I do have a list of features that would make the 5D Mark IV more compelling.

Sensor: 28-36 megapixels and 14-15 stops of dynamic range. We know Canon can crank out the megapixels now, but we'll have to wait to see whether Canon is willing to put the C300 Mark II dynamic range tech in a stills/video camera. I'm 90% certain they'll put it in the 1D-X Mark II, but less so that they'll put it in a 5D body.

Software: These days there is no reason for any camera to not have spot metering linked to AF point, use the metering sensor in AF tracking, have focus peaking, zebras, intervalometer, etc. Shove it all in there.

File Management: This is an area where the 5D3 is just dumb. We have two card slots, but you have to sacrifice your buffer to use them at the same time. The buffer drops from 33 RAWs with just a CF card to 16 RAWs with SD or SD & CF. Why can't that be done in the background? The camera should write as fast as it can to the CF card while shooting, and then while it's idle, copy photos one by one to the SD card.

Ergonomics: Replace the M-Fn button with the 7D Mark II's lever switch thing.

Radio & Wi-fi: Radio communication with RT flashes would be sweet. Having it built in may come at the expense of range compared to hotshoe mounted radio trigger, but I think most people would be okay with that. Wi-fi isn't something I personally care about, but if it's possible to use 2.4 Ghz spectrum for flashes then it's also possible to use it for Wi-fi.

If Canon throws all of those features & fixes into the 5D Mark IV, I would probably buy it within a year of release. If the sensor still has the same old 11ish stops of dynamic range, I'll just wait for the 5D Mark V.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 25, 2015)

I could really use illuminated autofocus points, but not enough to pay another 3,000 or so.


----------



## midluk (Oct 25, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> The camera should write as fast as it can to the CF card while shooting, and then while it's idle, copy photos one by one to the SD card.


I don't think this is a good idea. If you have a bad card the copies will also be corrupted (or not be created). This defeats the point of redundant cards.


----------



## photonius (Oct 25, 2015)

Size and weight of Rebel T2i, GPS,


----------



## rs (Oct 25, 2015)

photonius said:


> Size and weight of Rebel T2i, GPS,



It sounds like your wish list is more in line with the 6D series than 5D series.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2015)

msatter said:


> With Magic Lantern you can. Its is like JailBreaking/Rooting it. You can use functions Canon don't want share with you yet......



So, they support a 5D MK IV?


----------



## msatter (Oct 25, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > With Magic Lantern you can. Its is like JailBreaking/Rooting it. You can use functions Canon don't want share with you yet......
> ...



"So, they will support a 5D MK IV?"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2015)

msatter said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > msatter said:
> ...



Is that after the Support the 7D MK II, or maybe the 1D X?

I'd certainly not claim to know if its possible to support some future unknown Camera model.


----------



## meywd (Oct 25, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Its not a certainty but they will work on new cameras as long as they have people who are willing, as for the 1D X, they are not allowed to touch it by Canon


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> I know there is a good thread, started by CR, about what we'd like to see in the 5D Mk IV, filled with many reasonable wishes.
> 
> I'd like to narrow it down and ask: What one, two, or three new features would _compel _you to buy a 5D Mk IV. (Or at least crank up the GAS to high.) I'm especially interested in what current 5DIII owners have to say, as I have a 5DIII myself.



I'll upgrade to the 5D Mark IV or the 1Dx Mark II when Canon gets close to announcing the 5D Mark V or the 1Dx Mark III... no matter what the feature set is, good Lord willing and if the creeks don't rise.

I've got a Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM, Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM and a Canon 600mm f/4L IS II USM to save for in the mean time. Oh, and I'd like to have 8 more 600EX-RTs, but a set of Profoto lights would probably be better. 

Anybody need an indentured servant?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd like to be able to make phone calls, surf the internet, and play games on the 5D IV. C'mon Canon!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 2, 2015)

What I would like to see is confirmation of 'correct' exposure within the viewfinder. 

One of the advantages often stated by those that have changed to EVF is that they can see correct exposure within the viewfinder after taking the shot. Fair point. I think it would be possible to do it with a proper (OVF) viewfinder with a traffic light type system. Add provision for a coloured dot in the side or bottom of the viewfinder display. After making the exposure nothing means no pixels blown. A green dot means < 1%, an amber dot between 1.1 and say 4%, a red dot greater than 4% blown. The exact % to be defined properly. 

It would mean that when pushing exposures in high DR situations you could adjust your exposure without having to chimp. Of course in rapid fire it would be disabled with the exception of the last shot.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> What I would like to see is confirmation of 'correct' exposure within the viewfinder.
> 
> One of the advantages often stated by those that have changed to EVF is that they can see correct exposure within the viewfinder after taking the shot. Fair point. I think it would be possible to do it with a proper (OVF) viewfinder with a traffic light type system. Add provision for a coloured dot in the side or bottom of the viewfinder display. After making the exposure nothing means no pixels blown. A green dot means < 1%, an amber dot between 1.1 and say 4%, a red dot greater than 4% blown. The exact % to be defined properly.
> 
> It would mean that when pushing exposures in high DR situations you could adjust your exposure without having to chimp. Of course in rapid fire it would be disabled with the exception of the last shot.


I assume that the metering sensor will have more than 100,000 pixels. Based on that assumption, I don't see why your proposed warning dot couldn't appear even before you take a shot. The metering sensor could relay the percentage of overexposed pixels with a high level of accuracy given your camera settings and the available light.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a lengthy wishlist:

*Image*
26MP DPAF CMOS
7.5fps

*Low ISO*
A real ISO-50 or ISO-64
Reduced shadow noise at low ISO.

*ISO Range*
ISO 64-16,000, 
ISO expandable to 32 (L) and 32,000 (H1) 64,000 (H2)

*High ISO*
2/3-stop improvement in noise performance at high ISO. 
i.e. ISO-3,200 on new sensor looks like ISO-2,000 on current sensor

*Flash Sync Speed:*
1/250s sync speed

Also if there is a crop mode then I would like the flash sync speed increased when using crop mode. If it takes for example 1/250s for the shutter to travel 24mm then it takes 1/320s to travel 18.75mm (1.28x Crop). They can throw out the extra pixels at the top and bottom of the frame but allow the extra horizontal pixels to be recoverable in post-.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 3, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> I have a lengthy wishlist:
> 
> *Image*
> 26MP DPAF CMOS
> ...



This is all very reasonable, close to my own, but I'd be a little bolder and ask for a full stop of noise improvement.

Just a note about "killer app," it is a figure of speech now meaning "compelling feature." No longer restricted to the original denotation! Some of y'all are so literal minded!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here is my list based on my usage of the 6D and the 5DS:-

The newer mirror box in the 5DS (clam motor driven)
Intervalometer (as 5DS)
Strenghtened base plate (as 5DS) 
26-28MP sensor with 14 stops DR
lower noise / banding eliminated
Flicker control
Illuminated AF points (user selectable) 
8-10 FPS 
Wi-Fi & GPS (both are not gimmicks) 
Exactly the same form factor as the 5DS (this is slightly revised from 5D MKIII)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Just a note about "killer app," it is a figure of speech now meaning "compelling feature." No longer restricted to the original denotation! Some of y'all are so literal minded!



Google might help [email protected] 

http://www.bing.com/search?q=killer+app&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IENTTR&conversationid=

A app is still a computer program and does not apply to features that are part of a product. A large high powered engine in a car is not a "app".


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Here is my list based on my usage of the 6D and the 5DS:-
> 
> The newer mirror box in the 5DS (clam motor driven)
> Intervalometer (as 5DS)
> ...



That would be sweet, really sweet
I'd be happy with less actually....

The newer mirror box in the 5DS (clam motor driven)
Intervalometer (as 5DS)
Strengthened base plate (as 5DS) 
26-28MP sensor
lower noise / banding eliminated
Flicker control
Illuminated AF points (user selectable) 
7-8 FPS 
Wi-Fi & GPS 
That little flippy toggle switch that the 7D2 has


----------



## distant.star (Nov 25, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Just a note about "killer app," it is a figure of speech now meaning "compelling feature." No longer restricted to the original denotation! Some of y'all are so literal minded!



Sorry, it does not mean that. You can't just make it up as you go along, and you certainly are not the arbiter of the English language.

Fantasy worlds aside, the term "app" is slang for application.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 25, 2015)

Touchscreen with auto-rotate. I'd like menus to be nicer to navigate when my camera is fixed on a tripod.

While playing video games recently I got to thinking about camera control. It'd be nice to have a video remote controller. e.g.
- Focus on A and set B. Push [button X] to time touchless focus pull from subject A to subject B.
- Focus on A and set B. Push [button Y] to time touchless focus pull from A to B then subsequently track B.


----------

